# Good value short breaks in Ireland at the moment



## Optimistic

Hi all, 
Can anyone recommend where to begin looking for a good value short break, weekend or mid week in Ireland, preferably Munster. I would like to treat my wife to a couple days away together before no 2 arrives in mid Sept. She is really tired and deserves and needs a  break. Any thoughts advice would be really appreciated. Thanks, optimistic


----------



## oldtimer

You won't get better than [broken link removed] at the moment. Excellent choice of hotels this year. Book now and then collect tokens.


----------



## Lex Foutish

If you keep your eye on national newspapers, you'll find great deals all over the country. And if ye're free to travel mid-week, ye'll probably do even better.

Whatever ye do, I hope ye both come back refreshed and rested.


----------



## jacobean

Re supervalu breaks - I don't shop in supervalu but a friend gave me a full card for one of their breaks - it's out of date now but I was wondering if I transfer the stamps to a new card would it still work? The stamps are red - do colours change each year??


----------



## oldtimer

The stamps I am using at the moment are red and I've had no problems. Ring them to verify, 0818 302 002.


----------



## Commercial

I went on a break recently to Clifden and I must say where we stayed was excellent. The apartment was in the town centre, therefore you won't need to do much walking. Excellent retaurants around and nice scenery for car trips.
The accom is top class and finished to a high standard. I know what you are looking for as we have no.2 on the way and I can't recommend this enough.

If you google Gannon's B&B in clifden you will see the reviews


----------



## jacobean

Thanks Oldtimer, will do.


----------



## allthedoyles

jacobean said:


> Re supervalu breaks - but a friend gave me a full card for one of their breaks - it's out of date now but I was wondering if I transfer the stamps to a new card would it still work? The stamps are red - do colours change each year??


 
We are just back from a supervalu hotel break in Cork. Of course , we used the number on SV card when booking , but we were not asked for stamps in the hotel . 

We brought 2 books of stamps with us .... 1 book of red and 1 book of green.

Not a mention of stamps , so we presume its only the card number that is important .


----------



## coleen

we have been on many super valu breaks and have very seldom been asked for tokens. Next week end we are going on one of the 5* breaks we are going to sheen falls in Kenmare 299 euro for the 2 of us for 2 nights b &b no dinner but there is fab 4* breaks with dinner 1 night for 258 in Munster Killarney has a few places that are lovely beautiful walks and spas and always a nice buzz around. If in Cork we have gone to Middelton park it was lovely and Raddison Little Island great pool and food so lots to choose from.


----------



## Firehead

We've been on a few of the supervalu breaks and never been asked for the book of tokens either, I think at this stage the hotels are just glad to get the customers in and they don't worry about little things like book of tokens.


----------



## dewdrop

I had the same experience re the tokens but surely Super Valu must be losing out as you can book the holiday without having the card full of tokens so really you could take a chance  and just pick up the card and buy nothing!


----------



## gm88

We've been on two breaks recently, was asked for stamps in Tralee, but not Killarney.  

Book was out of date, December 2008, but was not mentioned to us. 

I have noticed in my local Supervalu when collecting stamps again now that the new book I was given was exp December 2008!  I guess they don't care about the date. The stamps are red this year, as they were last year.


----------



## vectra

if you need any supervalue tokens i can post you loads of them.  they are brillant value


----------



## SlurrySlump

vectra said:


> if you need any supervalue tokens i can post you loads of them. they are brillant value


 
No use anymore I'm afraid. They have moved from stamps to a swipecard linked to your purchases. This will be the death of them I'm afraid. No more getting a few extra from the nice girl behind the counter.


----------



## dewdrop

I still dont understand that you can book a holiday with an empty book by just quoting the number and then pay for it on completion without being asked to produce the completed book. How does supervalu benefit if i just walk in and pick up a book and proceed book the holiday


----------



## redwood park

Hi My sister just returned from lovely SV break in Sneem Hotel.Wasnt asked for stamps.She tried to book another hotel with same number but was not allowed.


----------



## porridge

I have booked a night in the 5* Shearaton in Fota Island island for the 1st weekend in September. Used 1800hotels.com. €72 per room! or €105 for B&B for two people. Superb value I think. The spa looks fantastic.


----------



## TreeTiger

Porridge, I hope I'm not bursting your bubble too much, but I stayed at the Sheraton Fota Island and it was quite disappointing.  

You're right, the spa looks fantastic.  However, use of the hydrotherapy suite (for 40 minutes if I remember correctly) will cost you €25.  It is enjoyable but I wouldn't have paid extra for it, however it was included in the deal we had.  The same charge applies for the thermal suite "with tepidariam and hammam".  The temperature of the swimming pool was a bit on the cold side and there was no jacuzzi, sauna or steam room which I have found to be freely available in some 3 star hotels I've been in.  So if you want to have a sauna before or after your swim it's going to cost you €25 extra for the privilege.

In the bar the service was the worst I've seen in pretty much any hotel I've been in.  We sat for 40 minutes with empty glasses in front of us, and none of the staff - varying between 5 and 7 of them at times - interrupted their chatting to see if any of the approximately 20 people in the bar would like a refill.

Drinks & food were not cheap, so it's particularly annoying to have poor service on top of that.  It's 2 years now since I stayed, so maybe things have improved, but I still don't feel remotely tempted to try this place again.  On a positive note, it is a very good looking hotel, the room we had was lovely, and the breakfast buffet was excellent.


----------



## Eng Car 1

Have to agree with you there Treetiger. Was there late last year and very dissapointed with experience


----------



## vectra

just booked holiday for my parents for the supervalue breaks.  I used the number on a blank card thats not filled in yet


----------



## redwood park

Porridge.We were at Sheraton end June (8 of us).We all had a wonderful 3 days. No complaints re staff or service. Breakfast  gorgeous.Weather was fab too which made a difference. Walk to golf club for lunch or coffee.Sit outside and admire view.I wrote a review on Trip Advisor when we returned we enjoyed so much.  PS. Lovely coffee shop with home made food on main road near hotel. Enjoy


----------



## lizabeth

I know this post is late for original poster but wanted to add my experience of a good break in Ireland recently.

Aug 09 stayed in Lakeside hotel in Killaloe/Ballina, Co Limerick -2Ad & 2Ch, 4 nights B&B plus 2 Ev meals. Excellent value at €375 incl of access to leisure centre plus cruise on River Shannon. They are emailing me with other 1,2 night offers which are terrific value too.

Restaurant & bar food vg, staff helpful,close to Limerick city shopping; close to Burren, Cliffs of Moher, St Brigids Well,


----------



## Lilia

I must say, I really can't see the value in the supervalue breaks.  Having looked around recently for a few different breaks, the supervalue ones are not that much better priced. Certainly not enough to sway your choice of hotel.  Search a few and compare.


----------



## David_Dublin

Anyone else got ideas for a three day family break. Living in Dublin but prepared to travel. 2 kids under 4. Might consider taking the train rather than driving. Mid week special would be ideal if the saving was good!


----------



## sfag

try bellinter house in meath. games rooms, pool, outdoor tub, cheap deals mid week by phone. family rooms, activities near by.


----------



## David_Dublin

The discoverireland.com site lists lots of good deals at the moment


----------

